# 69 wheel fit question



## gtohrdtp (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what size tire should be used on a 15x7 rally II that will not rub on a 69 front fenders


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There aren't any guarantees. What works on one car may not work on another due to how the body panels are aligned, previous collision repair history, etc. If you want to know for sure what will work on your car, use a measuring tool similar to one of these:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/PHP-01201/

I'm running P245/60-R15's on the front of my 69, on Vintage Wheel 15X7 - 4" backspace Rallye II's. One in a while, on a turn I hear one of them barely catch the lower corner of the wheel opening. I probably just need to "work" that piece of trim a bit.

Bear


----------

